# Any teens here that use Skype often? :)



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Sup. I'm Shemi :3

I recently added some people on here and met some awesome people along the way and I figured, more friends couldn't hurt ^^

If you're up for a chat just pm me or post your skype  Don't worry I don't bite ahah


----------



## JustAPhase (Mar 4, 2013)

Feel free to add me. I'm not usually as nervous as I am when I'm talking 1 on 1.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't even actively converse with over 80% of my Skype contacts, but I'm just about always logged on just in case.

Skype: veraviro

Always up to talk to anyone. =D


----------



## Stew (Apr 28, 2013)

i'd love to have some real convo for once, thanks for the thread, here's my ID skype: s.t.e.w.art


----------



## Jay M (May 27, 2013)

I'll give it a go... you can add me whoever but you'll have to start the first conversation 
Skype ID: jay.millett


----------



## Fixfounded1994 (Feb 19, 2012)

Thank you for the lovely replies everyone  Ill be sure to add soon


----------



## JoliePetiteFleur (Jun 15, 2013)

It must be cool to finally make friends with people in the same situation!
Feel free to add me, my username is FartingCookie.
But just know that I'm quite shy at first x)


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

mine is kaissertomato


----------



## HillBilly25 (Jan 25, 2013)

carlos.florez28


----------



## Spritz11 (Jan 8, 2013)

Lola.Ivey :33 I don't bite either (welll...)


----------



## SheSpeaks (Apr 22, 2013)

you can totally add me mines: abriana.smith


----------



## Aquisse (May 31, 2013)

i would but i think i would have a heart attack if i got a skype call.


----------



## vanilla90 (Jun 22, 2010)

I live on it, I'm not too bad at talking on skype so I will risk the slim chance of someone I know seeing my name on here by dropping my username: jackc.c


----------



## itsnoteasybeinglonely (Apr 8, 2010)

Add meeeeeeeee. Mu usr name is chantibee


----------



## sunshine95 (Jun 17, 2013)

you can add me too, sunshine.me95


----------



## newpierre (Jun 30, 2013)

sthe other day on here haha! mine is pierrot0000


----------



## forcedthewalking (Oct 11, 2013)

*add me Shemi my user is forcedthewalking for skype*



WithMyFaithx said:


> Sup. I'm Shemi :3
> 
> I recently added some people on here and met some awesome people along the way and I figured, more friends couldn't hurt ^^
> 
> If you're up for a chat just pm me or post your skype  Don't worry I don't bite ahah


nnnnjkjjjjjjjjjjkkk


----------



## SS616 (Oct 9, 2013)

I am way too awkward to talk on skype pmsl.


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

I would love to skype. My name is either martimnp


----------



## Martimnp (Aug 20, 2013)

*definetly martimnp


----------



## Callum96 (Jul 18, 2013)

my username is stotty105, feel free to add me if you want a chat.


----------



## Kalliber (Aug 18, 2012)

Yeah i use skype user is 
zeak16


----------



## odera66 (Dec 31, 2013)

Feel free to add me [email protected]


----------



## eal1997 (Dec 21, 2013)

*Message me*

Send me a skype message: ealerma2000 and pm me please... I need a friend


----------

